# Glock Barrels



## motorcitysssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

I didnt know this....

Glock barrels and slides are made from quality steel which has been treated with a special "Tenifer" process. This colorless carbo-nitrate formula enriches the steel with oxygen, sealing its pores. Tenifer makes the steel extremely hard (as hard as industrial diamond on the Rockwell scale) and corrosion resistant. The steel will not scratch or rust, period! In fact, the slide is so hard you can use it to sharpen your knives.
The barrel is treated both inside and out. Because of this, Glock barrels do not show the normal wear associated with untreated barrels by other manufacturers. Glock, Inc., has one barrel which has fired _one million rounds_ and still works; another has fired 300,000 rounds and still shoots better than 1½" groups!
Glock also parkerizes the slide and barrel to give them a matte black color. While the parkerizing might wear off showing "bare" steel beneath, the Tenifer is still there. In fact, it penetrates the steel to a depth of three microns. Even a Glock which has lost all of its matte black finish is still scratch- and rust-proof.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Really? Gosh I wonder how they (local engraver) engraved the one that was given to me....

They will rust, they will scratch. They are tough though. Very tough.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Really? Gosh I wonder how they (local engraver) engraved the one that was given to me....
> 
> They will rust, they will scratch. They are tough though. Very tough.


I was gonna say I had one engraved for a friend....


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

very misleading to have "glock barrels" in the fs/wtt section of the forums..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ agreed


----------



## motorcitysssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

*Barrels*

Well sorry excuse the hell out of me. Seems people sometimes looking for guns might want a little more infor on them, you see it all the time...Next time I will beware of the internet gestopo hiding behind the computer.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well are you selling/trading these barrels?? Thats what this section is for, or so I thought..


----------



## killintime101 (Jan 13, 2010)

A Guy just trying to share a little info and y'all got to be pricks. Sounds like it must be that time of the month.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

killintime101 said:


> A Guy just trying to share a little info and y'all got to be pricks. Sounds like it must be that time of the month.


Well 2 things.

1. He posted it in the wrong forum

2. The information was only half correct.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Pretty Close*

The info on Glocks are pretty close to true. I would also like to add that If you polish off all the black,the Tenifer is still imbedded in the metal. 

The only "rust" that I have seen on any Glock is the substance that has been produced by INTENTIONAL abuse. Anyone that has a lick of weapons sense will never have a problem with their Glock.

Yep ....there are definitely forum police on the prowl. Some are allowed AND encouraged,some are verbally thrashed....depends heavily on who you are/who you know. Tune in to the replies to this comment and who they are made by.....you'll see what I mean. --- SAWMAN


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Unless I've missed something, this post is NOT in the for sale or trade section of the forum. Oops...


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

jmsiv said:


> Unless I've missed something, this post is NOT in the for sale or trade section of the forum. Oops...


yeah it has been moved.


----------

